# Noise - how loud is too loud?



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hope this doesn't seem like a trivial question.....

We have just been to the theatre to see a musical which, frankly, in places I found unbearably loud - there was a 'big band' really belting it out during certain numbers which combined with multiple voices really was deafening even to my ears.
I put my husbands and my coats in a bundle against my tummy to try and soften the sound, but even so was a bit alarmed that the noise might be affecting the twins.
I'm 14.5 weeks - can you reassure me??

many thanks


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Noise will be muffled by the amniotic fluid, therefore, as long as you are not continuously exposed to this level of noise, which you were'nt.  Dont worry

Jan


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks so much - you've really reassured me!
O


----------

